

The Superbowl As An Economic Indicator - jsm386
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2010/02/the-superbowl-as-an-economic-indicator/

======
kd5bjo
Be careful; the last chart isn't indexed at 0.

~~~
BearOfNH
That adjusted-for-inflation line on the first chart didn't seem right to me so
I looked up some official data. The CPI-U price levels for January 2008 and
2009 both read about 211, while for January 1985 the same price level was
105.5, meaning prices doubled between 1985 and 2008 ... to the extent such
data is trustworthy.

In the first chart the 1985 blue bar reads about $0.50 and the corresponding
black (inflation-adjusted) line reads about $1, which is exactly how you would
adjust for a doubling in inflation.

So there's a rough correspondence between the level of inflation and price of
ads. Which actually makes sense.

------
gojomo
There's now so much follow-on coverage of the memorable commercials -- making
them read-about and viewed elsewhere. Recent years, at least, deserve an
adjustment for this extra audience.

